# Nagi Noda Hair Hats



## frocher (Jun 8, 2008)

......


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 8, 2008)

see attachment below.


----------



## user79 (Jun 8, 2008)

Those are wild!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 26, 2008)

wwwhy? lol


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 26, 2008)

No one I know better come in my house with that on their head. My dogs would jump on their head and want to kill it. 

One of my dogs was running around with a big snake in his mouth last week. I had to kill that thing a.s.a.p. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Truly, my first impression would be that an animal was mauling someone's head. 

That would be an dangerous item to wear around here esp. in the dead of night. Whew!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 26, 2008)

haha that's insane!


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

Lool, that's tooo funny!


----------



## frocher (Jun 27, 2008)

......


----------



## pat (Jun 27, 2008)

that's not even cute. it's scary as hell...

I have a tendency to scare myself LOL.. and I think this would be one of those cases that if I thought of these hair hats, I'd scare myself


----------

